# Crossing at TJ, on foot



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

So, I made the move to Rosarito. No car, what's the best/economical taxi service between here and the border?
Also, which border is quicker to cross on foot?
When I was here in Sep, my first taxi from the San Ysidro to Rosarito was 200p, which was half what it was from the airport to Rosarito, this last time.
I got one of the yellow/white vans from Rosarito and asked him if he was going to the San Ysidro border crossing, he said yes...lol. He eventually dropped me off _somewhere_ in TJ and pointed out an old beat up blue bus and told me that would take me to the SY crossing. Half an hour later, the bus driver said I need to get off and follow the person in front of me and I would find the border.... yeah. That turned out to be another _long_ cut, anyway, I got to see a lot of TJ. I don't remember how much the taxi/bus was, under 100p, total.
While I'm asking, suggestions about travel options to Puerto Nuevo and Ensenada would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Monty Floyd said:


> So, I made the move to Rosarito. No car, what's the best/economical taxi service between here and the border?
> Also, which border is quicker to cross on foot?
> ...


Buses are always a lot cheaper than taxis. It looks like Autotransportes Baja California (ABC) has bus service between Rosarito and the bus station in Tijuana. From the bus station in TJ, you can take a local bus to the border. The San Ysidro border crossing is in a somewhat confusing part of town. The border crossing is separated from the downtown area by a river (Tijuana River?). Some buses drop you right at the border, in others you have to walk from the downtown area to the border crossing, about a 15 minute walk. Crossing the border on foot is usually pretty quick. On Friday afternoon there can be a line and it can take over an hour. Coming back going south there is never a line. There is no check so it is just a matter of walking across. I haven't been to the Otay Mesa crossing so I can't comment on it. The nice thing about the San Ysidro crossing is that there is a San Diego Trolley station right there at the exit. So it very easy to get to points in San Diego.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Buses are always a lot cheaper than taxis. It looks like Autotransportes Baja California (ABC) has bus service between Rosarito and the bus station in Tijuana. From the bus station in TJ, you can take a local bus to the border. The San Ysidro border crossing is in a somewhat confusing part of town. The border crossing is separated from the downtown area by a river (Tijuana River?). Some buses drop you right at the border, in others you have to walk from the downtown area to the border crossing, about a 15 minute walk. Crossing the border on foot is usually pretty quick. On Friday afternoon there can be a line and it can take over an hour. Coming back going south there is never a line. There is no check so it is just a matter of walking across. I haven't been to the Otay Mesa crossing so I can't comment on it. The nice thing about the San Ysidro crossing is that there is a San Diego Trolley station right there at the exit. So it very easy to get to points in San Diego.


Thank you, TundraGreen. Very good information.
I was shocked at how easy coming south was. Nobody asked for ID and if I did not have my small carry-on with me, I would not have had to "push the button" for the red/green light... I got the red but didn't win any money.
Yes, the transit system in SD website is easy to find what buses go where and for $5, you can ride all day. 
I believe there is a trolley that runs from Otay to SY.
The SY trolley drops me 2 blocks from where my son works for $1.25, great deal.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Monty Floyd said:


> ...Nobody asked for ID and if I did not have my small carry-on with me, I would not have had to "push the button" for the red/green light... I got the red but didn't win any money....


Interesting. I have crossed there on foot maybe half a dozen times and never seen anybody paying any attention to the red/green light. There is always a Mexican immigration officer sitting there watching people walk by but he/she has never stopped anyone that I have seen. I usually have a big back pack with me when I cross but they have never asked me to push the button.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Interesting. I have crossed there on foot maybe half a dozen times and never seen anybody paying any attention to the red/green light. There is always a Mexican immigration officer sitting there watching people walk by but he/she has never stopped anyone that I have seen. I usually have a big back pack with me when I cross but they have never asked me to push the button.


I look like trouble...


----------

